# X-windows problemen

## Bo

Goedenavond,

Ik ben bezig met mijn eerste gentoo installatie.

Hoewel niet van een leien dakje, heb ik een startend systeem gekregen.

Probleem waar ik nu echt op vastloop is het X-windows gebeuren.

Het installeren van gnome met "emerge gnome" liep vast op gtk, er moest een use "X" gezet worden in de /etc/make.conf

Het is me niet helemaal duidelijk geworden, maar uiteindelijk heb ik alles kunnen compileren. (Het zou dus kunnen dat hier iets mis is gelopen)

Als ik nu "startx"  intype krijg ik 

localhost ~ # startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.16550

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #4 SMP Wed Feb 14 21:14:08 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 12 February 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Feb 15 21:28:06 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "vga" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

Hier kom ik niet verder,  lijkt erop dat dat er geen modules en/of drivers worden gevonden

en dat klopt want de /usr/lib/modules is leeg.

Kan iemand me aangeven wat er hier fout is ?

Bij voorbaat dank.

Peter

----------

## polle

zet dit in /etc/make.conf:

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

reemerge xorg

nog problemen, post dan hier je xorg.conf

----------

## Bo

Polle,

Bedankt voor je advies. startx doet het nu.

Ik had in de make.conf deze parameters al staan, maar ik had ze pas toegevoegd nadat ik de boel gecompileerd had.

Een nieuwe emerge gaf geen aktie

Als ik het nu goed begrijp, moet je dus als je iets wijzigt in de make.conf daarna

"emerge -N gnome"  draaien.  Zonder N optie gebeurd er niets. Klopt dat ?  

Wat mij nog niet duidelijk is !

In mijn make.conf staat ook VIDEO_CARDS="vga" ik heb vga genomen omdat ik niet precies weet wat erin de computer zit, en dacht dat dat in ieder geval zou werken. Als ik nu een andere type video wil proberen moet ik dan make.config aanpassen en weer "emerge -N gnome" draaien. of/en moet ik de xorg.conf aanpassen ?

Bij voorbaat dank,

Peter

----------

## nixnut

-N is voor als je je USE flags verandert en wilt dat geinstalleerde programma's indien nodig opnieuw gecompileerd worden, zodat hetgeen wat de USE flag aanzet ook daadwerkelijk in het programma inbouwt

Als je een andere driver dan vga wilt dan hoef je niet xorg opnieuw te compileren. Alleen de driver emergen en xorg.conf aanpassen is genoeg voor zover ik weet.

----------

## garo

Eigenlijk maken namen niet veel uit, maar ik zeg het toch maar aangezien je met de correcte naam makkelijker info kan vinden op internet.

Het grafische in een linuxdistributie noemt niet "X-windows" (dit bestaat niet) maar "X Window System", ook wel "X11" of gewoon "X" genoemd. Dit bestaat uit een Xserver (praktisch altijd "X.org" of "XFree86") die de invoer van dingen als muis en toetsenbord naar de Xclients (de gewone programmas, bv: firefox, xmms, OpenOffice.org ) stuurt en de uitvoer van de Xclients naar het scherm. Xclients zijn niet alleen gewone programmas maar kunnen ook window managers zijn (bijvoorbeeld: Fluxbox, twm, Xfce)

----------

## koenderoo

Als ik het volgende nog even toevoeg aan Garo's uitleg wordt het misschien helemaal duidelijk:

Het hele systeem is opgebouwd in drie lagen:

- X (X.org of XFree86) is de server waar alles op draait en zorgt voor aansturing van muis, toetsenbord en scherm.

- de Window Manager (Fluxbox, Gnome, Xfce4, KDE) zijn de programma's die de grafische schil mogelijk maken en tonen.

- Op de Window Managers draaien vervolgens weer de programma's als Firefox etc.

Als je startx ingeeft wordt dus in feite alleen de X server gestart. In /etc/conf.d/xdm kun je je Window Manager opgeven. wanneer je hierna '/etc/init.d/xdm start' ingeeft zorgt xdm er voor dat zowel de X server als je Window Manager opstart.

----------

## nixnut

Klopt niet helemaal, want je kan prima applicaties draaien zonder een window manager. Niet echt comfortabel over het algemeen, maar het kan wel  :Smile: 

----------

